# Would you get your vet a thank you gift?!



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

We came home on Saturday afternoon to find our 1yr old cat collapsed in the back garden, struggling to breathe. We picked her up and went straight to the vets whilst calling the emergency vet on the way. The vet arrived at the surgery the same time as us and her rushed her straight into an oxygen tent whilst he got the x-ray machine prepared. Anyway to cut a long story short he has been fantastic, and I'm sure that without his quick response and dedication to his profession she wouldn't be with us today. We are going to pick her up this evening and I wondered if it was appropriate to get vets a thank you gift? This is the first time one of our animals has been in for an emergency and for what he has done for her and for us, a card just doesn't seem enough to show our appreciation. 

If you would get your vet a gift what would you get them? Any ideas would be much appreciated. I was thinking about getting a fruit hamper or bouquet of flowers delivered to the surgery but I want to get the vet who treated her a little something too.

Thank you for reading!
Sarah x


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Its a lovely idea and is definitely worth doing. Not many people bother to show their appreciation nowadays! If you don't know your vet too well a fruit hamper may be a nice idea! I've found since working in a Veterinary Surgery a large percentage of Vets and Nurses alike are very partial to a bit of cake, so you could give that a try!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I think that's a lovely idea as I'm sure being a vet is often petty thankless. Watch out re flowers though, make sure they're pet safe ones .....toxic flowers most definitely won't be appreciated !


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

We love gifts in work and often the chocs and biccies we get keep us going on busy stressful days!! I know my boss really appreciates a nice hand written card with a personal message on too so I think it is a lively idea of yours to do so  fruit hamper and or choc/bics would I think be better than flowers personally and maybe a nice bottle of wine for the actual vet?! Glad your cat is on the mend xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your cat, I hope she's now on the road to recovery. 

I think it's a lovely gesture and thoughtful of you  

Flowers are a nice idea but I always worry about them being toxic to cats, a fruit hamper is a great idea  maybe with some choccies too and a card


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

A lavender plant would be nice and is non-toxic or the fruit hamper which eveyone can share.

I usually drop a card & a pressie in at Christmas time to my vets as they are all so nice.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would do Crispy Cream Donuts or Chocolates


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have always given the staff a tin of chocolates to share and the vet a bottle of wine, doesnt need to be fancy, and a little thankyou card.

Ive found this way my vet is brilliant and it doesnt matter what i need he is always very helpful.

Vets do a brilliant job and a little something does go along way.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Just me the odd one out then  My vet provides me with a service I pay for. I don't go in for all this gift stuff.

It's like teachers - what is all that about now - we never gave them gifts when I was at school


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

I have only given a thank you gift once to a vet.

Our first rough collie was accidently poisoned. By the time we got her to the vets she was fighting for her life. The vet was absolutely brilliant. He was completely honest with me and said that she could possibly not last the night. He was with her all night whilst she was hooked up to a drip, and had to have a charcoal mix. He phoned me at 2am to keep me updated and even let me into the surgery at 6am to see Breaidh. It was the longest 3 days of both my life and hers. The third day that i went in i could hear this noise and knew it was Breaidh 'singing'. The vets said she'd heard me in reception and that noise was the first sign that she had turned a corner. 

The day that i collected her i took in a card some chocolates and biscuits for the staffs fly. I couldn't fault what the vets had done to help my girl...and it was just a small gesture on my part.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have given my vet a bottle of jack daniels in the past and also tins of chocolates along with thankyou cards. i have a lot of pets so i'm quite often at the vets and they really look after my animals and also my pocket (they keep the bills down as much as possible for me). i think showing appreciation is something that doesn't happen as often as it ought to really. it's a really nice gesture


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cookieandme said:


> Just me the odd one out then  My vet provides me with a service I pay for. I don't go in for all this gift stuff.
> 
> It's like teachers - what is all that about now - we never gave them gifts when I was at school


In many ways I agree with you, but it's a nice gesture for someone going above and beyond.

I once had pizza delivered for the vet staff for lunch. Donuts are a great idea and sure to be appreciated. Have also given small gifts to the vet techs of handmade soaps and bath products. I think the vet techs get less recognition and they are the ones who do all the grunt work.

Definitely a lovely card would suffice.

I have always gotten a plant and or card from the vet's staff when one of mine has passed.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

We once had one of those visits at short notice, just before Christmas, you know how they manage to look poorly just before a holiday.

Our vet at the time was still in his helpful and very caring phase, he became much more businesslike and unhelpful as his personal life changed, but at this time he saw us just before closing and got a £20 note for his trouble - as it was Christmas 

Our last vet at the practice left and I was going to give her a gift but I missed the day she was leaving and when I phoned up she had gone. Knowing her preferences I would have probably got her one of those cup cake 'plants' or something similar, a little tree with cup cakes for flowers.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

when i gave my vet the jack daniels and tin of sweets (mentioned in an earlier post) it was because he had been so good to me and my dog. Jess was a rescue lurcher who broke her leg late at night. we rushed her to the vets and she was immediately operated on. the initial cost was £256 (about 13 years ago now) and when my usual vet saw me the next day to explain what they had done i.e. plates and pins he told me that there was no way i would afford her treatment. i was a single mom at the time but he knew how much Jess meant to me. anyway, he told me to pay the first payment of £256 then anything else would be included in that payment. Jess had to have checkups every day and eventually had her leg amputated - all this over 4 months and i only paid that initial £256 - it should have run into thousands. i think the bottle of jd and sweets were the least i could do. my vets are the best around - i couldn't ask for better


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have given a practise (as it was for the nurses and office staff as much as for the vets) a tin of biscuits and and a handwritten thank you note after the treatment they did for my dog, even though she didn't make it it wasn't for the lack of trying on their part, so I just dropped in with biscuits and a card when I collected her ashes.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Cupcakes or homemade baked goods  SHAPED LIKE DOGS AND CATS lol


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies and ideas! I think I will definetly give the flowers a miss. I like the Krispy Kreme Doghnut idea and the baked cookies shaped like dogs and cats idea. I'm there again on Thursday night for a check up so I might spend all tomorrow looking/making the perfect gift. I might put together my own little hamper and put in a mixture of chocolates, cookies, speciality tea and coffee and a few other bits and bobs.

I honestly can't that our vet enough. We only registered with him on Friday after recommendations from a friend. Didn't expect to have to visit so quickly.

I feel like such a bad pet owner! I wanted to go shopping after we went to puppy training on saturday afternoon but my boyfriend wouldn't let me and made us drive straight home. If he had given in to my nagging she would have been dead when we came home 

I get to pick her up in an hour. We've missed her so much that my boyfriend spent last night trying to build an outdoor cat climbing tree in the garden out of my parents old wardrobes. Not that she will be allowed outside for a few days!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Have to say I find the idea of giving a vet gifts very odd. My vet turns out at any time I need them but they always charge accordingly and it is their professional knowledge I'm paying for. Yes I would send a gift if they had done me some sort of favour.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the idea of dropping in with a home-made cake or a box of cookies or a little hamper of goodies for a thankyou. Not too over-the-top, not from the shops, no need for a lot of words on a card, just something for the staff to all enjoy together. I'd pop in something gluten-free too, just in case.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it's a lovely idea, how about a box/tin of biscuits? I took in a thank you card for my lovely vet after I had lost Den. She was so understanding throughout his entire illness and was so supportive of what I wanted and the route I wanted to take with it all. She was just great! So many people find it easy to make complaints, but not so many are willing to say thank you when things have gone well. 
Glad your kitty is on the road to recovery, does the vet know why this happened in the first place?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I always give my vet a bottle of wine and the staff something at Christmas. I've also given them something when there has been exceptional circumstances such as when they had to put to sleep 3 of our cats in one week (2 in one night) or when they treated Karlo. I think it does pay dividends as CG said as with 8 cats we are there quite often and our vet doesn't always charge us for things


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Those of you who give your vets gifts - do you do the same for people like your dentist? It's a reasonable equivalent and presumably should attract the same response.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I gave my vet a Christmas box of chocolates..first time, completely due to the service she gives me, other vets I've seen I haven't, because I don't feel I've had that level of service she gives to me.

I do when it happens reward good service not always in a gift form, but a letter or email or talk to a manager etc..as yes we are paying for a service, but if I feel I am getting a high level of service (I work in a customer service industry so hard to please) I feel it's right to reward it in some way.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

havoc said:


> Those of you who give your vets gifts - do you do the same for people like your dentist? It's a reasonable equivalent and presumably should attract the same response.


Not the dentist..but one doctor that I had that helped me through a bad phase I did send a thank you card too..


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

My friend, who runs the rescue for the local Cat Care Society occasionally drops of a big box of chocolates or something like that for the entire practice (5 vets and a number of vet nurses and assistants), and he once brought one lady who he knew was very fond of asparagus a pound of them when they were first available that year.

But this vet practice does a lot for the rescue, and at highly reduced prices.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

When Rowan is off all his tablets and is all better my vets will be getting a huuuuuge box of chocs to share :yesnod:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

havoc said:


> Those of you who give your vets gifts - do you do the same for people like your dentist? It's a reasonable equivalent and presumably should attract the same response.


Sorry don't see this as comparable.

The vet that looked after Breaidh wasn't even our vet as we'd moved 70 miles away. They used to be her vet, but we were through staying with the family that i used to nanny for. He was determined to give her the best possible chance he could as that first 36 hours really was touch and go. Both him, the vet nurse and the receptionist were in tears the morning that she started 'singing', as up till then she was just lying in the cage hooked up to the drip.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't normally give gifts and agree that usually they are doing their chosen job for which they are paid, however dedicated they are. However ... I did once buy a prezzie and send a thank you card. Nearly 20 years ago now, my black cat Norman was hit by a car at night. He was picked up on our road, by a doctor as it happened, who brought him in and who had a telephone conversation that went right over my head, with the vet on the phone. My husband wasn't in and the doctor's pregnant wife kindly stayed in with my baby (they lived next door but one by the way, I didn't leave a complete stranger with my baby!!) while the doctor came with me to the vet.

I left Norman there, with the vet, who had come in to the surgery from home as she was on call. She cared for him, rang me later that night to say he had improved a little, but still wasn't out of the woods. Unfortunately she then rang me first thing in the morning to say that he had passed away in the night.

When I went in later to sort things out with the receptionist, I learned that the vet had actually taken him home with her, rather than leave him with the nurse overnight in the surgery. I thought that really showed dedication and was above and beyond the call of duty and all that. So I bought a present - I can't even remember what I bought now, and wrote a card thanking her for taking him home and caring for him. I was so grateful that he wasn't alone in a cage at a surgery when he died, but passed away in a home with someone caring for him. 

In my grief, it meant a lot to me, and I felt I had to show my gratitude.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

havoc said:


> Those of you who give your vets gifts - do you do the same for people like your dentist? It's a reasonable equivalent and presumably should attract the same response.


I wouldn't do it just for routine stuff and wouldn't give stuff to a dentist but then I don't have the same relationship with a dentist as I do my vet, I purely did it as they fought hard to save my dog and were almost as disappointed in the outcome as me and I just wanted to thank all the staff for caring so much, I did it just a nice thing to do and can't see what's so puzzling about it.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> A lavender plant would be nice and is non-toxic or the fruit hamper which eveyone can share.
> 
> I usually drop a card & a pressie in at Christmas time to my vets as they are all so nice.


I do this too. And... to my Chemist, dentist, Docs surgery, Hairdresser, Chiropodist and Postman and Bin-men. My old mum always did this to show her appreciation of a service well delivered - she called them her Christmas Boxes.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

If I saw my vet once a year just for the boosters of the cats I would not give them a present and so far never have.
Therefore my dentist does not get a present either as it is just the yearly check up.

The nurses and doctors who looked after me while I had cancer did get a present as they went over and above their normal duty (like taking us to the pub in their free time  )

This year my vet will get a present as they have provided us with a wonderful service when Wilbur had his operation.

If it is only routine service I would not give a present but exceptional service should be appreciated.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I entirely agree. Working in the medical industry myself, I can tell you that that occasional box of chocolates or thank you card really means a lot, not because of what it is but because of the thought behind it. I do agree that exceptional service should be appreciated, and don't see a problem with doing so.

On both occasions when I've needed a C section, I've brought a nice gift for the staff when kittens have returned for their first vaccinations. They're always appreciated.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yes  I have done on more than one occasion.
When a vet has worked very hard to make my sick animal healthy again and this has happened any times over the years then I have always shown my gratitude with a card and a bottle of wine and chocs/biscuits for the nurses.
I have a very good relationship with my vet and just like to show my appreciation.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it is a lovely idea. Not that I have ever done it myself, but haven't had a life and death situation that had a good outcome  I would think a big box of sweets or chocs would go down well, cakes aren't so easy to share for staff that aren't in that day. The actual vet that was in charge perhaps a bottle of wine. I don't think nurses for humans are allowed to accept gifts are they?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

This is making me think of All Creatures Great and Small and Tricki Woo and Uncle Herriot.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> If I saw my vet once a year just for the boosters of the cats I would not give them a present and so far never have.
> Therefore my dentist does not get a present either as it is just the yearly check up.


So if you needed an emergency appointment with your dentist you would give a gift? I'm really trying to work out the protocol here. Is it like a tip?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I have a very good relationship with my vet


I thought I did with mine. I get a discount because I spend a lot of money with them but we don't exchange gifts.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

havoc said:


> So if you needed an emergency appointment with your dentist you would give a gift? I'm really trying to work out the protocol here. Is it like a tip?


I don't really see it as a "tip" just a thank you for above normal service. I do not tip in a restaurant if the service has not been above my expectations. Plus it does not have to be a gift a card or letter saying thank you goes a long way..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

havoc said:


> So if you needed an emergency appointment with your dentist you would give a gift? I'm really trying to work out the protocol here. Is it like a tip?


Of course not  It is hardly a life or death situation.
When I left hospital after motorbike smash which could have killed me I gave the nurses/physio's ect a huge box of chocolates and a card and small gift to the professor in charge of my care.
Not sure why there needs to be any "protocol" it is simply appreciation


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I spend about £2k per year with my vet on perfectly routine stuff, kitten vaccs, cat boosters, snap testing etc. What gift would be appropriate for me to hand over and at what point should I do so?


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

As a vet I can tell you that we very much appreciate any gifts from our clients. A nice personalised thank you card is my favourite thing to receive. Far too often we receive no thanks or even abuse for trying to help because we have to charge for our service. I have been sworn at or insulted as many times as I have been thanked. I love my job and wouldn't want to change it (despite the long hours, constant stress and relatively little pay compared to doctors/dentists etc), but on a bad day when people are being rude or animals aren't responding to treatment the way you'd like then something showing that you are appreciated really lifts the spirits. I would never expect to get anything since as people have said, we do get paid to do the job, but on behalf of all vets, thank you to those that do.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

havoc said:


> I spend about £2k per year with my vet on perfectly routine stuff, kitten vaccs, cat boosters, snap testing etc. What gift would be appropriate for me to hand over and at what point should I do so?


Whatever you feel is appropriate and at the appropriate time


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

havoc said:


> I spend about £2k per year with my vet on perfectly routine stuff, kitten vaccs, cat boosters, snap testing etc. What gift would be appropriate for me to hand over and at what point should I do so?


On routine stuff ect probably nothing


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nurses, or physios in my case, can indeed accept gifts of small monetary value, but anything over £5 in our trust has to be declared to management.

I don't think it's unreasonable to give a gift when someone has gone above and beyond the call of duty or their job to deliver a service. On both occasions, my vet has either come in on her day off (she doesn't operate an emergency service, but will come for me for sections) or has had to hold a whole surgery full of patients up while she deals with my cat. Neither of those are things she has to do.

My vets will come to my house if I have more than one cat to be seen, and sometimes even if I only have the one. Why? Because they know it's difficult for me to get to the surgery, and the practice owner passes close-ish to me on her way home, so calls through when she's finished work to do what needs to be done.

If my cats have to stay in, the same team go out of their way to give them oodles of love and attention while they're there, and have even taken them out of the cattery and up into the office to be nursed in absolute peace if they've been a bit distressed.

None of these things come as standard when you hand over your money. The vet could just as easily refuse out of hours calls, demand you come to the surgery and leave the cats to scream themselves quiet in a cage, and they'd still be doing their job... But they wouldn' have a thank you gift from me.

I'll say again, there's nothing wrong with a small gift for showing appreciation, and if you're going to compare it to anything, compare it to the doctor who saved your life, the surgeon who gave you a new hip, the nurse who cleaned your poopy bum and your pukey chin, washed it off your body then settled youinto a clean bed... This is what the vet teams do for the animals.

Would you give a gift to someone who'd saved your life, or would you just say, "Ah, I've paid my taxes. The fact that these people are on a wage should be all the thanks they need."?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

havoc said:


> I thought I did with mine. I get a discount because I spend a lot of money with them but we don't exchange gifts.


 I getting confused now as to why you find it so confusing and baffling, you by the sounds of it aren't a gift giver so it's fine and not a problem but sometimes I like to give a little something extra as an appreciation of good service.

Going off on a slight tangent in that I worked in a clothes shop and sometimes customers who you would help in a personal shopper type way would either send a thank you card or come in with pictures of them in the outfit from the wedding/christening/special day out, some might bring a box of chocolates and some a tin of biscuits and it made me feel that I had done something right and good and it made me happy that I had helped make their day better, it was never expected or demanded but it was just a jolly nice gesture and so if some one goes above and beyond for me I do the same back, just not sure why you find it so hard to understand.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

havoc said:


> So if you needed an emergency appointment with your dentist you would give a gift? I'm really trying to work out the protocol here. Is it like a tip?


It's not a 'tip'... that's commercial thinking. It's a gift. Spreading the good vibes, man.

We leave cookies out for our milkman sometimes, just for a treat. He always leaves a little thankyou note. I give a bottle of wine to my mechanic everytime because he's cool and cuts nice corners for me. Gifts for teachers are always a good idea.... but never smellies, cosmetics or chocs. Always booze. Always!

I can imagine giving a 'just because' gift to a good dentist. Trouble with dentists is that I never see the same one twice.

Gifts are good. It doesn't even need to be a thankyou. We're always passing plates of home-baking to the neighbours, and they send some in return (no doubt wondering what kind of next-door nutbars they're having to humour).

I went to a gig last year (!) and the OH took gifts _for the band_. I was so embarrassed, but they loved it.

I think gifts are ALWAYS good... vets, dentists, neighbours, whoever. No excuses are needed, ever. Just do it, it makes folk happy.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

havoc said:


> I spend about £2k per year with my vet on perfectly routine stuff, kitten vaccs, cat boosters, snap testing etc. What gift would be appropriate for me to hand over and at what point should I do so?


On routine stuff I personally would not give any presents. If I had the same vet over a period of time I most probably would write them a Christmas card with a thank you but would give no presents.

When is the point you should give a present? When you feel it is appropriate.fvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
GE£$WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWg7ybvWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWjhWWWbbbu


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> On routine stuff I personally would not give any presents. If I had the same vet over a period of time I most probably would write them a Christmas card with a thank you but would give no presents.
> 
> When is the point you should give a present? When you feel it is appropriate.fvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> GE£$*WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWg7ybvWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWjhWWWbbbu*


Everything ok??


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Everything ok??


Haha! And that was Wilbur with his comment


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> Haha! And that was Wilbur with his comment


I was just about to ask if that was Wilbur :lol:



rose said:


> I think it is a lovely idea. Not that I have ever done it myself, but haven't had a life and death situation that had a good outcome  I would think a big box of sweets or chocs would go down well, cakes aren't so easy to share for staff that aren't in that day. The actual vet that was in charge perhaps a bottle of wine. I don't think nurses for humans are allowed to accept gifts are they?


I had to rush D to hospital with kidney stones just after Christmas 2 years ago. I found him collapsed on the kitchen floor 

They kept him in for three days and he was discharged on New Years Eve. When I went to collect him I had a massive box of chocolate biscuits and a big tin of chocolates with me.

I went into A&E and explained that D was there 3 days ago. The nurse immediately looked very wary and ready to defend himself. I produced the goodies and said 'thank you so much for all your help, I hope this makes your New years Eve a little nicer'. His face was a picture - it changed from wariness, to shock, to delight in the space of about 30 seconds.

A&E staff get so much crap, and I don't think many people ever think to thank them for what they do. And there was no question of them not accepting 



havoc said:


> So if you needed an emergency appointment with your dentist you would give a gift? I'm really trying to work out the protocol here. Is it like a tip?


An emergency dental apppointment probably isn't life threatening. You sit in the chair and get your filling or whatever.

A nurse or a vet who rings you with updates, takes extra time to comfort the patient (or the owner/relative etc), and does more than their job description, in my mind, deserves to know how much I appreciate all the extra care and attention they have given me.

If I get exceptional service in a restaurant I will leave a larger than average tip to show my appreciation. If I get good service, I leave 10%. If the service is not good, I dont leave a tip at all.

So, no protocol, just showing my level of appreciation


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Go Wilbur! We know exactly what you mean.



btw I've just been reminded that we did once give a gift to a dentist! We gave him a box of sugary biscuits to say thankyou for his kindness to a youngster. Figuring he of all people would know how best to enjoy them whilst avoiding risk of cavities.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

CoCoTrio said:


> Go Wilbur! We know exactly what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> btw I've just been reminded that we did once give a gift to a dentist! We gave him a box of sugary biscuits to say thankyou for his kindness to a youngster. Figuring he of all people would know how best to enjoy them whilst avoiding risk of cavities.


The best sugary treat for avoiding cavities is actually chocolate :thumbsup:

It doesnt sit in all the crevises like other sweets or biscuits - sorry for going off tangent :blush:


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

It's true. Biscuits are way more hazardous. The dentist didn't flinch tho'. 

I'm sorry not to be seen by him anymore, he was nice.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I got the first vet I had for the cats a thank you card when she was leaving to go to a new job.Thankfully they hadn't had anything serious but she was always so lovely with them and very patient and helpful to me as a first time cat owner.I was really sorry she was leaving and thought I couldn't let her go without saying thank you.I know we pay for their services but when someone does a good job and has a lovely manner to go along with it I think it's nice to say thank you.I really do think they appreciate it too as with vets like that it's certainly not all about the money.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah, a leaving present I can understand. A gift for vaccinating a litter of kittens I can't. I wouldn't buy a present for my solicitor updating my will and I consider them both the same level of professional service.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

havoc said:


> Ah, a leaving present I can understand. *A gift for vaccinating a litter of kittens I can't.* I wouldn't buy a present for my solicitor updating my will and I consider them both the same level of professional service.


I dont think anybody is saying they would,simply that they like to show appreciation when their vet,or who ever, has done more than "just their job"


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I work in a hospital laboratory, and we once received a big box of cakes because our hospital did a trial selecting people with a type of cancer thaat would respond well to a new experimental type of chemo. 
This patient was told she had less than 6 months to live when a test performed at our lab indicated she would respond to this new drug, she was admitted to the trial, and it bought her valuable time and a far better quality of life.

This lady sent a box of cakes to every specialist, lab, ward and policlinic involved in her treatment. Not necessary, of course, but it felt good to receive a token of appreciation, and even more to learn what a difference we (the collective hospital staff in general, and our lab in particular) had made to someone's life.

We know, of course, in a general sort of way, but to hear from a young mother who can see her children grow up against all odds.......
That is why we chose this profession in the first place, to make a difference.
And this lady let us know we did.... 
It made my day, my week, my month......


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

havoc said:


> Ah, a leaving present I can understand. A gift for vaccinating a litter of kittens I can't. I wouldn't buy a present for my solicitor updating my will and I consider them both the same level of professional service.


And no-one is saying you should!! All personal preference..


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I know what you mean tho', havoc. When it's a strictly formal business arrangement it can seem wrong and silly to start acting weird with gifts. Folk might think you're after something! Some situations, it's best just to play it straight. It's when either you're friendly enough already or alternatively when you figure you can surprise them sufficiently to move things onto a different level that it works.

I used to hate getting tips, it made me feel a bit patronised (!) but then I realised that people actually feel good to give gifts, and so it's actually a win-win. But it does need the recipient to 'get it', otherwise it can be awkward. 

So anyway I say give freely (or at least as freely as you think you can get away with!), and hopefully receive freely too. It's all good so long as there are no hang-ups.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

havoc said:


> Ah, a leaving present I can understand. A gift for vaccinating a litter of kittens I can't. I wouldn't buy a present for my solicitor updating my will and I consider them both the same level of professional service.


Have you never left out a wee dram for Father Christmas and a carrot for Rudolph to say thanks for the presents?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I am feeling very much in the minority. Is it actually the norm to take a basket of muffins in when you take your cat for an annual booster? There's rarely a month goes by that I don't visit the vet with a cat or kittens for purely routine stuff. I'd have to set up a standing order with the local cake shop.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

havoc said:


> Well I am feeling very much in the minority. Is it actually the norm to take a basket of muffins in when you take your cat for an annual booster? There's rarely a month goes by that I don't visit the vet with a cat or kittens for purely routine stuff. I'd have to set up a standing order with the local cake shop.


Oh havoc don't feel in the minority we are all different and maybe you just have not had that "experience" yet that has moved you enough to think that deserves a thank you more than just paying the bill..

Oh and I don't take a basket of muffins..just a thank you gift for working with me on my cats health problem, being there for me taking all my calls, following up my Internet research..when other vets have just basically blanked me..there is a difference..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

havoc said:


> Well I am feeling very much in the minority. Is it actually the norm to take a basket of muffins in when you take your cat for an annual booster? There's rarely a month goes by that I don't visit the vet with a cat or kittens for purely routine stuff. I'd have to set up a standing order with the local cake shop.


At the risk of repeating myself,nobody has said that they thank their vet for routine stuff 
I and others it would seem, are happy to show appreciation for the extra time taken to talk through worries involving health problems,and from a working experience in a vet surgery I can assure you it is appreciated.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Actually, if it was the norm, I wouldn't do it. As soon as it's expected, it's boring. I hate birthdays and Christmas and anniversaries, but I love 'just becauses'. 

It's the unexpectedness that makes a random cake or box of cookies (or bottle of home-brew!) delivered to your workplace by a grateful and appreciative punter so special.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

havoc said:


> Well I am feeling very much in the minority. Is it actually the norm to take a basket of muffins in when you take your cat for an annual booster? There's rarely a month goes by that I don't visit the vet with a cat or kittens for purely routine stuff. I'd have to set up a standing order with the local cake shop.


I wouldnt give a thank you gift or a card for run of the mill everyday things I use my vet for.

Rowan has been seen twice before, once for a bad leg, and once for a tummy upset, which both involved several visits. I didn't take a gift or card then.

But since he got ill in February, I really appreciate all they have done. I was phoning everyday, and actually taking him there every two or three days. On the days I wasn't there they phoned me to see how he was doing. They reassured me on the phone and let me know I could bring him up immediately if I wanted to, even though from what I said, they thought he was OK for that day.

When they referred him, due to suspected lymphoma, the vet told me they wanted him seen at a specialist referral unit. I was the one that mentioned NDSR, as I had looked it up. The vet then said, 'well I would prefer him to go there if you dont mind travelling, the other one is closer though' - so off we went to NDSR, less than 24 hours later.

My own vets rang me every day he was there, for an update. When he was discharged NDSR obviously let them know and they rang me to see how I was coping and if I needed anything.

They have bent over backwards to help me, ordering in drugs for me that they dont keep in to save me having to go through NDSR for them, talking to me on the phone with the slightest worry I may have, coming out to me to take Rowans blood to see if it was easier for him as he hates travelling. Even if I ring about another cat (I did last week, to make an appointment for my mums cat) they ask how Rowan is - they know me well by now! I only have to say 'I need to book Rowan in, and they have my records on the screen without asking for my name, and just ask me to confirm the address so they know its definitely me! If I actually go in in person they ask if its for Rowan and how he is, before I have said anything more than hello. Hes a little celebrity now (and he knows it!)

They even fill in my claim forms for PetPlan - they give me the blank form and I just have to sign it, they do the rest for me.

They have been keeping NDSR totally up to date with all Rowans results, and double checking that his treatment is going in the right direction - which they don't have to do as he was discharged from there in February.

I really feel they have looked after Rowan, _and_ me, there are many little things they have done for me, that they didnt need to do, and wouldn't be expected.

I doubt if I will wait until he is totally off all meds (if he ever is, we start to try weaning him off in June  )

But because of the care and commitment they have shown us, above and beyond from what I would expect from _just_ a business arrangement, I will get them something, just so they know I appreciate them.

Will they expect anything, for just doing their job? No, I honestly don't think they will.

Its just my little way of saying thank you - for saving my cats life, and for the care and understanding they have shown me while doing it.

Sorry - that turned into a bit of an epic post, and got me all emotional :blush:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Havoc, just to make it crystal, as you seem to be losing something in translation, Nobody's saying they give gifts for routine things. I've taken my gifts in at the time of vaccination not for the vaccination, but for the C section work. Why have I waited so long? Because it's one of the few times I manage to get into the surgery, so instead of giving a gift only to the vet, but to the whole practise who were all involved in the care of my cats.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

SarahBugz said:


> We came home on Saturday afternoon to find our 1yr old cat collapsed in the back garden, struggling to breathe. We picked her up and went straight to the vets whilst calling the emergency vet on the way. .
> 
> Sarah x


I'm glad to hear your cat has made a full recovery. What was the problem then?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

To be honest I like feeling appreciated and I like appreciating others. When it´s christmas in my office and some customers come with gifts it brightensd our days, not because we don´t get paifd but because they think of us. Also I like doing the same wen someone has gone the extra mile, even when he is being paid. It´s sad that such good customs are going through the window.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have never given our vets a gift, other than O/H giving the Christmas 'tip' that time. We used to always go to the same branch so we could see the same vet, although they did move them round so we had to struggle to get the one we wanted.

One of the nurses/receptionists or whatever they were was pretty unpleasant to speak to at times and another one that began there was also a bit offhand so no way would I have even thought about giving them a gift to share. I used to dread phoning them.

When we moved we continued to go there even though it was a longer drive, as I wanted to stay with the same vet but as it turned out he became more offhand and once Bob was diagnosed with heart failure he didn't seem to be interested in him. We were pushed on to another vet when we took Maisie there for a follow up after an emergency holiday weekend trip to the Vets Now, and luckily she was lovely. She was from the other branch so we went there instead, it was closer and the staff were much nicer, no more rudeness, snotty phone manner or offhanded treatments.

We spent a lot of money there, especially over the first 5 years or so, until we moved to the other branch but there was never anything that made me think 'Oh aren't they great, must buy them a gift'.

If we still went there I would very likely have dropped a gift in to the second branch, although I did notice one of the unpleasant ones there covering the rota once or twice.

So, I am to a great extent in agreement with Havoc, but with 2 really nice vets, one who was never to busy to help on the phone, one not so good at phoning back but a lovely friendly vet who liked to cuddle the pets and helpful reception staff and nurses, I do actually feel sorry that I didn't get a chance to drop something in when we moved, although we are still registered there with one of the pusses as I don't want to leave even though it is a long way to drive.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> I'm glad to hear your cat has made a full recovery. What was the problem then?


They aren't entirely sure. Brcause of her age they were worried that it could have been feLV or sonething equally bad but all the tests came back negative. She had been vaccinated before you ask. They are putting the fluid in her lungs down to an infection. They ruled out trauma and asthma. She is still on frusemide for the next 5 days and has a check up tomorrow evening. She was very out of it last night but is loads better today.

I went to the farm shop on my way home from work today and I have bought some muffins and biscuits that I am going to put in a hamper box to take in for her check up tomorrow. I also got a little something for the vet who treated her just a little liqure set with wisky, sloe gin and some port. Will be wrghting him and the surgery a card tonight 

I'm so glad she is on the mend. She is meowing at me for attention as I write this!!


----------

